# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Nuevos Miembros >  Dedicacion

## Aelfrabe

Mi trabajo requiere mucha dedicación, pero también mucho tiempo de descanso para poder idear un nuevo plan o un nuevo espectáculo. En mi chalet tengo una hamaca donde puedo desconectar los fines de semana o aquellos días en los que me quedo bloqueado y deseo buscar algo de inspiración. Hay personas que tienen como lugar de recogimiento un sofá, una playa, un campo, pero en mi caso es esa hamaca que me transmite tranquilidad y reposo y mirando las estrellas puedo darle vueltas a la imaginación para llegar mejor al público en mis siguientes números. Para septiembre comienzo un nuevo espectáculo en el que voy a basarme en las estrellas, tanto en su argumento como en la temática principal.

----------

